# Am I the only one...



## Trashcanman3284 (30/8/16)

That thinks my RX200S looks really stressed out?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 18


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/8/16)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> That thinks my RX200S looks really stressed out?
> View attachment 65597



That hole in your button is stressing me out more? Does it come like thay? First time i see that.


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (30/8/16)

Yes, bought it as such. Not sure if the hole came in with the S model


----------



## Darrylth (30/8/16)

RX200s button is the same


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/8/16)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> Yes, bought it as such. Not sure if the whole came in with the S model



You right they come like that just googled now.


----------



## Jan (30/8/16)

maybe something to do with a better feel for people who are visually impaired


----------



## Stosta (31/8/16)

Totally Stressed Eric!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/8/16)

Stosta said:


> Totally Stressed Eric!!!



Eric needs to find a toilet and quick... I know the feeling when you know you not gonna make it to the bathroom in time..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (31/8/16)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> That thinks my RX200S looks really stressed out?
> View attachment 65597


Gave me a good morning laugh lol


----------



## NewOobY (31/8/16)

it's winking at you - saying I know you want to use me today, camman use me preeez...


----------



## zadiac (31/8/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> That hole in your button is stressing me out more? Does it come like thay? First time i see that.



All of them came out like that. DNA200, RX200 and the RX200s.


----------



## acorn (31/8/16)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> That thinks my RX200S looks really stressed out?
> View attachment 65597


And here is the perfect RDA for your Stressed out RX...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## NewOobY (31/8/16)

zadiac said:


> All of them came out like that. DNA200, RX200 and the RX200s.


more proof that they want you to use them, nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## Neal (31/8/16)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> That thinks my RX200S looks really stressed out?
> View attachment 65597

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (31/8/16)

Kids these days are just too cool for school with their big dark shades on.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (31/8/16)

boxerulez said:


> Kids these days are just too cool for school with their big dark shades on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



This immediately made me think of Krang's android body from the 90's TMNT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (1/9/16)

zadiac said:


> All of them came out like that. DNA200, RX200 and the RX200s.


The Dna200 and RX200S did.

The original RX200, does/did not.


----------



## blujeenz (1/9/16)

What I find flabbergasting is that the majority of the mods are made in China and yet their designers didnt even consider that aesthetic aspect.
China being the home of Feng shui, a philosophical system of harmonizing everyone with the surrounding environment.


----------

